# Paphiopedilum linii



## Hakone (Oct 25, 2011)

From friend (Sarawak)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Not familiar with this one.


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Nice!! But this is a new one to me also!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2011)

The handfull of pics I've seen of this species show more spots on the petals.

Its in the bullenianum complex. Some taxonomists debate the validity of this plant as a seperate species from bullenianum (like tortipetalum).

I believe it is listed as a separate species in Lance Birk's book.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 25, 2011)

New one for me also! Would love to hear what other experts have to say on this one


----------



## Roth (Oct 26, 2011)

Linii is an extremely rare species from Bako national park in Sarawak. It grows only on three islands a few hundreds meter from the sea, on top of the hills, along with nepenthes ampullaria. It is very dry, and extremely sunny where they grow. I went there in 2004. Only one official guide from the Bako park knows where it grows. It has been a shock as well to see nepenthes growing in dry clay, full sun, and low humidity. There were ampullaria, rafflesiana, and apparently several hybrids colonies between the two. A lot of hydnophytum on the trees as well.

That picture would be more of a tortipetalum type in fact. Linii has as well extremely narrow leaves, about 1cm x 15 cm, a bit thick, mottled dark green on a grey background.


----------



## UweM (Oct 26, 2011)

here some informations from Orchid Digest (with permission):

Orchid Digest 4 / 86 linii from Bako










Orchid Digest 6 / 81 linii from Kalimantan area









some photos from linii (Kalimantan) 



















and linii (right) in comparison with bullenianum














and last: tortipetalum from Sumatra




















@ Hakone: can you show us a pic from the leaves?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice spread of comparisons! Hakone's linii looks more *bullish* then the OD's published ones. Wild staminode Hakone!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't do much for me overall but I do LOVE that stam!


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Jorch (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those articles! Gosh this species has beautiful leaves


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the subtle coloring on Hakone's.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2011)

And that's just pics of 3 individual plants. You get six of each side by side, and no one would be able to tell them apart.

I really don't think there's enough differences to give them species status. Barely enough for varietal status if you ask me.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty funky!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Well worth having it I think.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

Stop! I can't afford to get into more species!:sob:


----------

